# Landing fish from pier



## willie1 (May 16, 2008)

I have this big 5in. treble hook with a about a pound of lead around the shank and was 

wondering if it was legal to land a fish off a pier in alabama and Florida. Or is it considered

snaging. I bought it off a kid in Calif and it wasagainst the law there like every thing else.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

its called a gaff and they are legal as long as the fish is hooked


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

it's a good idea to also bring some type of drop net . for like when you wanted to release a fish (like a big red) . drop nets are also great for smaller fish like pompanos and flounders .

check this out -

http://www.anglersupply.com/product.cfm?model=Collapsible%20Pier%20And%20Bridge%20Net&manufacturer=PopNet


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bringing back an old topic.



Would a cheap crab net work, the collapsible ones you can buy for like $2, they are about 3ft in diameter and just have it dropped in the water (hell you can even throw a chicken leg in there while your waiting) then when you want to land one, guide it the fish over and pull him up with the crab net?


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, a hoop net used for crabs does a great job of landing fish on the pier. That's what I use on the pier at Four Season's in Orange Beach.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dont get to cheap of a net, I tried using one of those cheap small ones as a pier landing net and the fishing busted the rope where it connects to the hoop


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Good call. I didn't catch the $2. I would not trust much of anyting that was only two dollars. I use Promar Deluxe hoop nets. They have never failed me.


----------

